# LF: looking for Fontosa



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi There I'm looking for some Fontosa's not juvies over 3" IF POSSIBLE at a fair price Thank you

Bob


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I got mine at petworld for a decent price. I go buy there on my way home if you want me to look? Your in chilliwack right


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure about the price but Animal House has or had a colony of 25 come in last week call Arron there


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

What was the price on them Dustin?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I always negotiate with them mine was around 20


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Island Pets Unlimited In Burnaby Has 8 3.5" to 4" Frontosa $39.99 each Tax Included


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Great thank you everyone I will check with animal house! I know Arron, thank you Dustin I would appreciate that 20.00 is a good price! or even IPU Where's Pet World?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hwy 10 langley bypass


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

dino said:


> Hwy 10 langley bypass


I think that place is called Fish World.

Pet World (Kramer's Pet World) is in Guilford Mall.

They have alot of Frontosa at King Ed's in Burnaby.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

still looking.....


----------



## shibuiyaro (Oct 14, 2010)

I have 4 frontosa 5"-6" that I'm thinking of selling. Going to look at some tropheus this weekend, so may want to switch them out.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

ooh PM sent.............to shibuiyaro sounds good let me know??


----------



## Fish1da (Apr 24, 2012)

What type of fronts were in the pet store? also shibuiyaro what type do you have?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Perhaps this person would sell the fish separately?

72 gallon complete fish tank(aquarium)with everything you need 350 obo


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

..................................................../


----------

